# seven lakes drive roadwork - is it over?



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

I was there back in july, and couple of miles past entrance from Sloatsburg was horrible


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

it's nicely paved once inside the park (leaving Sloatsburg) all the way to Tioratti. The only section still under construction is the around the thruway underpass in Sloatsburg


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## asmodius (Jun 28, 2006)

Somewhat needless to say but, it's an absolute joy to ride there now. No more bone jarring cracks every 10 feet while bombing down the hill towards 17. 

-Asmo


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

I have to get up there on the bike to check it out. Maybe this weekend. Now if they would do 106 and Arden Valley, that would be fabulous.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I gave up riding Seven Lakes drive because I was worried about losing my dental fillings. I'm gonna have to give it a try again!


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I was up there yesterday. Tiorati is now open to car traffic but only one car passed me. They paved small section of the road from top of the climb by the lake going towards the circle.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll be going this Sunday, bringing my gopro.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

Synapse 5 7 Lakes dr. by hanzeldiaz at Garmin Connect - Details

Road was a little wet this morning. my first time going, might go back next week.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

CannondaleRushSynapse said:


> Synapse 5 7 Lakes dr. by hanzeldiaz at Garmin Connect - Details
> 
> Road was a little wet this morning. my first time going, might go back next week.


Another option you might try is when you get to 210 go left and head down to rt17. Go north on rt17 (Rt 17 has a shoulder most of the way except a short section) to Arden Valley road which takes you back up to Tiorrati. 210 isnt in that great shape but not horrible while Arden Valley has some pretty bad sections but most of it you will be going up.


----------

